# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Virtual offices in Belgium

## mikehayes

I need a physical address in Belgium to start an SPRL.

I will not use my residential (hotel) address because I move around too much. 

The common practice is to use the accountants address. I am opposed to that partly because I do not want to add any complexities to being able to change accountants. 

A "virtual office" seems to almost be the right answer. However, the virtual offices I have found so far bundle lots of telecom and other services that I don't need - making the cost upwards of €90+/month. 

I just need a mailing address (and I don't think it's legal to register a company to a post box). Suggestions?

----------


## anthonywilliams

I was thinking to open a virtual office in belgium since last month but I was searching for dedicate staff and also searching a prime location in the center of the city and for this i need lot of money and it;s going to be costly for me.

----------

